

Xbox Kinect Accelerometer & Motor Hacked - kinectman
http://nuigroup.com/forums/viewthread/11154/
KinectMan writes "First test of controlling the Kinect from a PC. Outlook looks good for other sensors of the device."<p>Johny 5 is alive!
======
jamesbritt
Sweet.

Time to get one.

